# New Brakes for Dodge Ram 1500 4x4



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Warped rotor coming into contact with the brake pad? 

Does your truck have ABS?


----------



## Track Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

*2005 Dodge Ram 4 x 4*

Yes does have ABS I'll check the rotors again but didn't looked warped.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

With ABS, make sure you didn't knock a wheel speed sensor loose - that can throw the the ABS system into confusion. 

Did you just replace the pads or pads & rotors?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, brake pedal vibrates when pressed or simply vibrates at hwy speeds? 

_when I hit the highway the brake peddle started to vibrate severly._

can't tell. what exactly is that you did? just straight brake pads replaced? rotors were not touched? rotors do not warp from pads change. and you can not tell if they are warped by looking at them anyway. 
if you DID NOT have that issue before, and have it immediately AFTER brake pads were replaced, my 1st bet is one of the pads is not sitting right on the bracket. crooked. happens. next guess is, caliper is acting up. 3rd gues is - did you, actually, lubricate guides and pads seats with caliper grease?


----------



## MatthewTL (Mar 7, 2011)

Turn the rotors!! It will go away and make sure you got all your shims in and the are not messed up. That will cause vibration..


----------



## MatthewTL (Mar 7, 2011)

Track Dad said:


> Yes does have ABS I'll check the rotors again but didn't looked warped.


You will not see it but if you put it on a machine you might have to turn them 2xs


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Is your axle nut tight? On My GMC S-15, I had the same issue. Had the rotors turned, no warpage. But it wasn't a slip-off rotor, and the axle nut wasn't even finger tight (cotter pin was the only thing holding it on, apparently). I tightened it the proper amount (it was loose due to previous-owner-syndrome), and it went away. 

Don't hit it with a 1" impact as high as it will go, but hand tighten so that it's snug.


----------

